# 3 Week old puppy milk questions



## irishgirl1017 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello

My son bought me a female pitbull for my birthday and unfortunately her mother refused to nurse the litter and she is only a little over 3 weeks. I was not due to get her until about Thanksgiving but The guy who had her was giving her whole milk watered down and now I have her and was not sure what to give her. 

Can someone tell me what is the correct type of milk, and where to get it would be for her?

She will drink the milk he gave me and now her bowels are a bit loose not to much but a little bit. She does pee regularly and poop (which was fine the first day and now a bit loose) I have only had her 2 days. She is active, moves around on her own exploring but whining a bit. I know its because she misses her parents and sibilings so me and my husband give her attention.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

If only people would understand... The mom wasn't feeding the pups because she was WEANING them. This is a normal, natural process that any experienced, ethical breeder would expect and be aware of. 

Do not give her cows milk, if that's what that guy was giving her. You can go to any pet store and either get puppy milk replacement, or goats milk. Then you can start mixing in some softened puppy food to transition her to kibble, or raw, whatever your plans are.


----------



## irishgirl1017 (Nov 2, 2015)

I understand that mama will wean pups but I was not expecting it be when her litter was less than 2 weeks old.

This is my first puppy this young and I wanted to be aware of what to give her, I was hoping to get the information before I contacted a vet which I did first thing this morning and was advised what to get her. My father in law went out so he got it for me and she is doing fine.

I thank you for your time and post.

I am new to this site but I did want to say that first sentence seemed a bit PA to me. Like Uh here we go again another one who does not understand about weaning. 

Due to that I will not be returning I will find my information elsewhere. Please deactivate my account.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Why are people so sensitive nowadays? You asked a question, I answered it. Just because it's not peppered with smiley faces you won't be returning? 

A lot of people don't know about weaning, which is why we get sooo many new owners here asking similar questions with pups that are FAR too young to be away from their litters. Why couldn't this "breeder" keep the pup and wean it himself, and give it those precious few weeks it needs with its mom and littermates in order to help it learn proper behaviour and bite inhibition? In most cases, it's because they don't want to spend the money, and when an uneducated person (not saying that's what you are) doesn't know better and will take the pup, why would they? 

This site is full of great information. The people here are knowledgable and will always be willing to help you out when you need it, just don't expect everything to be sugar coated.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

don't get your panties in a bunch. you came here for help and that's exactly what you got.
if you knew about weaning... then you should have known about goats milk. since you didn't know about it, then i guess you don't know as much as you think you do.
take the sound advice you got and be on your way.
keeping my fingers crossed for that pup.


----------



## Opaleaae (Dec 18, 2015)

Anyway i just dont care on "irishgirl1017"..this thread is useful for me, Not only for me but also for many newbies.... thanks BCdogs.


----------

